# Aires book 2007 version. When and where from



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I am looking to buy a 2007 Aires Book but the WHITE COPY version
and* not this* *Guide Officiel des Aires de Services Camping-car * 
Green covered copy.








I am told the White copy only shows Aires and not Campsites and Aires who charge high rates.
Any ideas please?
Dennis


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi I think you are looking for the "Le Monde" version.
I have only seen this on sale in France but be quick its very popular.
Gary


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I have now found the supplier. Thanks to a later post, I found it









from Vicarious Shop


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info .. DJP  

Ordered my copy ..


----------



## 100339 (Aug 3, 2006)

If you use Tom Tom, it´s posible you´re interest in this:
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks very much for the link, now added to my favourites list.

Just ordered the white book as we couldn't find one in France last year.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I have always used the green book. Is the white book better and if so why please.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Nothing like the number of stops in it but probably a better lay-out even to a few photos.
The descriptions have a number against them which ties up with the maps bound into the back of the book so easier to locate from map to book.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Mine arrived this morning, very good service as only ordered yesterday.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Bought the Camperstop Europe book

Very pleased with it


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

zulurita said:


> Mine arrived this morning, very good service as only ordered yesterday.


Mine too 

I bought Camperstop last year thinking it would be better, but it fell way short of my expectations... short on directions and vital information.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Mine arrived this morning, very good service as only ordered yesterday.


Mine too!


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

I've just received my copy of camperstop. So far not too impressed. Going on our first trip to France in a couple of weeks and many of the aires we are planning to stop at are not in there (Dinan for example). Also we did a test for the GPS co-ordinates of a place in Amsterdam and it put us smack bang in the Canal girdle. I've been to Amsterdam many times and don't recall seeing a MH friendly place in the centre of town! Entered the address in the TomTom for the same place and it was nowhere near where the GPS co-ordinates said - it was about 10 miles away.......

Will be doing a few more checks on address/co-ordinates before we go but I think I'll be buying the aires book.

Anyone want a brand-new camperstop book at a discount ? :roll:


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

LOOKING AT vicarious BOOKS THEY HAVE A SECTION FOR "promotion code". Does anyone know if there are any codes for promotion in recent magazines?? Seems a pity not to take advantage of discount if there are any going as I have all the magazines at present.

I personally prefer the white book as it is much more user friendly. I use the green one as a back up copy then. I too spend too much time looking for the latest of these books so I will take advantage of ordering these here instead.

Chris


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

*le monde aires guide*

hi
just received my le monde 2007 aires guide couldn't find it in france last year.fantastic service from vicarious books next day delivery.also used my m.h.f. subscriber discount with no probs.

regards t.c.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

thanks t.c.


----------



## 100266 (Jul 30, 2006)

griffly16 said:


> Anyone want a brand-new camperstop book at a discount ? :roll:


We will be happy to give you a full refund, just post it back with your name and address and order number if you have it.

You can find the motorhome facts discount code in the discount forum.

Chris Vicarious Books


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for that Chris. Unfortunately I didn't get it from Vicarious. I was only joking anyway - going to keep it as the more books the merrier... ;-)


----------

